# Anyone ever seen a TS set up like this?



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

I think this is interesting and when used safely would be very helpful in the shop.... what do you all think? know the set up? what is it?

Weird Saw Table Config

Cant get this to embed the video... anyone mind sharing the secret?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It can also be seen here...wide screen. It's a sliding table to the table saw. The fence used looks like a Delta Unifence. My comments are that it's unsafe to cut multiple parts at the same time. The operator in the video uses less than prudent use of a push stick. Several cuts trap the cut pieces to the fence. Not to mention no ZCI, or blade guard.









 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Great examples of what not to do! :thumbdown:

This guy's an idiot. :smile:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Obviously not an instructor. May turn out some good work but the method is not one I would share even if I did do it the same way. What ever short cuts we may take one must think safety when posting videos for others to see.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn, you guys are some safety nazi's.


----------



## tccoggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing unusual about it at all. Not sure what model it is, but that is pretty much standard equipment on any european style horizontal sliding panel saw, like SCMI, Altendorf, Casedi, etc. The Unifence was not an original idea, it was borrowed from these style saws. He should slide the fence back more as to not pinch the workpiece between the blade and fence and it would be much safer. That type of saw isn't really meant for solid wood processing as the sliding table is slightly higher than the main table, so rip cuts would never be square.

I thought about replacing my 66 with a Felder, Hammer, or Grizzly G0700, but the ripping limitation and large blade slot just limits the capabilities of the saw for things like milling tenons, etc. Truth is that you can do just about anything with a standard 10" cabinet saw, maybe a bit slower and less precise than the panel saw, but it gets the job done. I added a track saw to the arsenal instead and have more room in the shop to work.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Damn, you guys are some safety nazi's.


Just calling like we see it. The operator of the saw in the video is an accident waiting to happen. 

Being called a "Natzi" for pointing out unsafe procedures seems inappropriate in the extreme.

He didn't need to change his equipment to be safer, just the way he was doing it. Maybe his saw was equiped with "Sawstop" technology.:laughing:

Bret


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, nice saw. I'd have it. Cutting multiple pieces? Why not use a drop saw, think I would have done it in 1/2 the time


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Lola Ranch said:


> Just calling like we see it. The operator of the saw in the video is an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> Bret


So, he is the one doing it.

I do things that people would deem unsafe all the time.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So, he is the one doing it.
> 
> I do things that people would deem unsafe all the time.


I think there is a big difference between what we do when no one is looking and posting something on the net for all to see


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So, he is the one doing it.
> 
> I do things that people would deem unsafe all the time.


And all of us have to pay increased insurance costs when one person does something stupid like that and gets injured. The real safety nazis are about to force the cost of "flesh sensing" technology down all of our throats and pocket books.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

its just a matter of time before that guy loses a few fingers.


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

flesh sensing tech... you mean the sawstop? they already tried to have congress make their tech the law, but didnt get anywhere with it. from all accounts they make a great saw. but i will never know because they tried to make money by forcing it on us all via law... 

i didnt post this for the safety violations the guy was making... just the saw set up he had. i however do agree with the observations by everyone that he is being very unsafe. expected him to hit the blade once or twice with his fingers, and when he went to move the fence....
i had a kickback just last week. was mitering 1x4 material. just nipping off the ends on my TS and was using the fence. after a cut it left the triangle between the blade and fence and i went to slide the piece back with a push stick... being that it was a triangle it turned as i pushed and binded between the fence and blade just for the time needed to allow the blade to grab it and send it flying into my face. 
I was lucky, it only gouged my on my upper lip and above my eye.... could have been much worse. much much worse.... 
but i think i needed that as a wake up call as i was getting lax with safety with not just my TS but all my tools.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll bet that feller plays with grenades while drinkin' beer.
Bill


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

What one calls unsafe may not be unsafe to a trained professional. It's like you driving your station wagon at 100 with someone else in the car vs a professional driving your station wagon at 150 with someone else in the car. The passenger is safer with the professional.

This guy may have much more skill at being around a dangerous situation than the average guy. 

But having said that it did not look very safe to me. If the saw has the sawstop then it may be better.


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

I've done dumber stuff than that but, I never bragged about it.


----------

